# About Teaka's Lumps



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Always good to know what could crop up on our beloved Poodles!

Lump one on her face was a perfectly benign Basal Cell Tumor
This was a large, fast growing mass.








Lump number two on her hip - guess what, it a reaction to an injected vaccine!
And it was on her left hip, not the right one where rabies is usually given, so unless somebody gave her the rabies on the wrong side (unlikely, because when I asked them to do Timi's on the other side because she already had a lump from the first one, they adamantly refused), then it is from her core vaccines, and the last one she had was 13 years ago!
Thank goodness that she was the first one that I started titering instead of doing annual vaccines - her body is still reacting to that one from so long ago, can you just imagine if we had done that 13 more times! Would she have 13 more lumps, or would it have accumulated and caused a systemic reaction! In addition to her great Dalin breeding, not having done those annual vaccines may be another reason why she is already my longest lived toy poodle and still going strong!
So don't ever let anybody tell you that a vaccine is harmless, Teaka is proof that they are not!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I'm so glad that Teaka is now bump and lump free. In another thirteen years she is allowed have two more bumps. Is she continuing to eat better?


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

That's certainly a relief that it's not cancer. How old is Teaka?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That is great news all around. I had a cat who had granulomatous reactions to all manner of injections, not just vaccines. Some individuals are very predisposed to such things I guess.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Great news TP


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Charmed said:


> I'm so glad that Teaka is now bump and lump free. In another thirteen years she is allowed have two more bumps. Is she continuing to eat better?



13 more years, that is her goal lol!
And yes thank you, she is totally back to her old self now!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> That is great news all around. I had a cat who had granulomatous reactions to all manner of injections, not just vaccines. Some individuals are very predisposed to such things I guess.



Not sure if you can ascribe it to the individuals - Timi also has them from the rabies vaccine. Perhaps they are just easier to find on a small animal?


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Skylar said:


> That's certainly a relief that it's not cancer. How old is Teaka?



Teaka will be 15 years old in May, already my longest lived Poodle, and still going strong!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

11 days post-op!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

WOW! That incision looks great! She has healed fast!!!!!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

MollyMuiMa said:


> WOW! That incision looks great! She has healed fast!!!!!



Didn't she though! Next we will see the black stripes when the coat goes back to it's original color for a few months lol


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

top notch vets, plus mommy love and great nursing = quick and lovely healing. Well done!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

marialydia said:


> top notch vets, plus mommy love and great nursing = quick and lovely healing. Well done!



Thanks, I am just thrilled that it tuned out so well - amazed that at almost 15 she gets a fresh start with a clean bill of health!


----------

